# My Bear Video is finished and available for viewing



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Very impressive Scott!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice! Great video, can't wait to try these bad boys out this year.


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Great video. I won't be chasing bears this year but I am excited to try the EPEKs out on a big muley buck.

Hawkeye


----------



## Bassman (Oct 3, 2007)

The Epek broadhead strikes again. Nice work guys.


----------



## hockeyandhunting (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice work! It was awesome how you could hear it thump the barrel! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Way cool Scott!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

eeehhhh, it's ok! :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Niiiiiice!


----------



## fishnut7 (May 25, 2009)

My little bro is going to try an Epek on his Wasatch Moose. I hope it goes 30 yards and dies on a good trail....


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The first few seconds of this video were extremely shocking and very, very scary !!! Until I realized it was you Scott !! :shock: 

Nice, nice video. Wish I had been there !!


----------



## elkaholic226 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice job!!! Congrats


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Good job on the hunt and the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

This goes to show that if a old antique like the Mathews LX can kill using the Epek, the rest of us guys are in great shape.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> This goes to show that if a old antique like the Mathews LX can kill using the Epek, the rest of us guys are in great shape.


Ha Ha, I love my LX! Nice bear your own self NS!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good work buddy. That was an awesome vid too!!


----------

